# Tool Question



## arielle (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi,

I am a consultant working on a project to analyze the tool industry. I was wondering where drywall contractors regularly buy tools, whether at the big boxes, online or at other specialty stores. I would appreciate it if you could tell which specialty stores. 

Also, I am curious if drywall contractors use levels and if so are there preferred brands?

Any insight you provide is greatly appreciated!
Thanks,
Arielle


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

My cats breathe smells like cat food


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Cheapest fastest way to get em! We arent neighbours...


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

http://www.whitecap.com/shop/wc/home

http://www.sfgravel.com/

http://branches.lwsupply.com/calply-san-francisco-ca-94124.html

http://www.grabberman.com/

https://www.us.hilti.com/

We use Lasers like this.

http://www.plslaser.com/products/continuous-line-lasers

When I was working the Stabila was the industry standard for hand levels.

http://www.stabila.com/

Pro's don't use Home Cheapo or Lowes or at least the market I came from in California.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.all-wall.com


----------



## Arr1020 (Mar 24, 2016)

Not sure that big box stores in my area even carry real tools. Specialty stores only.


----------



## robstyles21 (Jan 9, 2014)

It I need something quick I just grab it at Home Depot. I'll even buy some inexpensive cordless screw guns or reciprocating saws to keep on site for my guys to use from there. Better power tools I'll either get from my local supply house or online from a reputable site if this price is right. I've even got a few great deals on eBay where I've bought several Paslode nail guns, 2 Bostitch floor staplers and a Dewalt screw gun, all brand new and sill going 4 years later.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

All wall mostly. If for some reason all your things break there's usually a local specialty store that sells basic stilt parts and 7800 sander parts. Online is where we shop now. 
Stabila levels with powerful magnets you don't do any work getting bead straight with those.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok i appologise for my cats breathe scent
Plastering supplies is the best in aus
Followed by pro plaster in queensland
Then if i am desperate i will buy local drywall supplier
Even more desperate will go bunnings like home depot


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

.....


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Great Lakes Taping Tools or East Coast Drywall Tools. Hardly ever buy from all-wall.


----------



## David Henry (Dec 27, 2020)

I often read the review about the products that I want to buy on the Internet and on Amazon. I've bought a Occidental Leather tool belt after reading its review on Amazon and I'm very happy with that purchased.


----------

